# Faux stone gothic cathedral



## gma (Apr 20, 2012)

Just posted a tutorial for the faux stone technique I used on my haunt this year. Hope you find it useful.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very good, straight forward and easy to follow along. An excellent how-to that can be changed to suit the needs of different builders.


----------



## gma (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks Bone Dancer. Truth be told, half the reason I made the video was so that I could remember what I did NEXT year.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Great tutorial and technique gma!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

I found that very helpful. Thank you gma.


----------

